# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Khoang Xanh Suối Tiên 1 ngày - hấp dẫn

## huydan_travel

Du lịch Khoang Xanh – Suối Tiên
( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)
Với những sản phẩm du lịch đa dạng, khí hậu và thiên nhiên ưu đãi cùng với lượng thời gian nghỉ cuối tuần dài hơn các năm trước nên các khu du lịch sinh thái Ao Vua -Khoang Xanh của huyện Ba Vì ngày càng thu hút khách đến nghỉ ngơi thăm quan du lịch.
Chương trình chi tiết:
Sáng: 06h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành Ao Vua.
08h30 :Tới nơi quý khách tham quan 3 khu vui chơi, ăn nghỉ với đủ các sản phẩm từ bình dân đến cao cấp tại Khu du lịch Ao Vua. Thăm quan cảnh quan đẹp có rừng, có suối, với 7 con thác lớn đổ nước thật đẹp, cùng với các hồ Yên Hồng, hồ Công Chúa Ngọc Hoa vừa được tu bổ, Khu du lịch đã cuốn hút ngày càng nhiều du khách về đây chiêm ngưỡng, nghỉ ngơi và tắm mát
11h30 : Quý khách ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng
Chiều:  13h00 : Tiếp tục lên xe ôtô đi thăm quan Khu du lịch Khoang Xanh.Du khách về đây đều dành ra vài tiếng đồng hồ thám hiểm thiên nhiên hoang dã của Khu du lịch và tận hưởng hương vị "sóng biển" tại hồ tạo sóng. Các dịch vụ mới "tắm khoáng, tắm bùn" tại Khu du lịch, hứa hẹn sẽ cuốn hút ngày càng nhiều du khách .
16h00:Quý khách lên xe trở về.
18h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 450.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
* Mức giá trên bao gồm:
1.	Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quan 
2.	Mức ăn: 150.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
3.	Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến. 
4.	Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh. 
5.	Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/người 
6.	Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.
* Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:
1.	Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

